# Residency visas...



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

My husband is in the process of applying for his residency visa in Abu Dhabi. Any idea how long this should take?

Also, he'll apply for the kids and my residency visas. How long will this take? Am really hoping we can all be together for Christmas. Anyone have any ideas of how we can 'hurry-it-along'?

Are there any steps he has to do between receiving his visa and applying for ours??

Thanks SuzQ


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

SuzQ said:


> My husband is in the process of applying for his residency visa in Abu Dhabi. Any idea how long this should take?
> 
> Also, he'll apply for the kids and my residency visas. How long will this take? Am really hoping we can all be together for Christmas. Anyone have any ideas of how we can 'hurry-it-along'?
> 
> ...


It took me 3 weeks to get mine. Following that I could then apply for my wife's, that also took about the same time, so 6 weeks in all. But you can come over on a tourist visa and then he can apply for the residents visa while you are here.


----------

